# Search directly from URL



## Costello (Oct 4, 2010)

Slight update in the FileTrip URL scheme: 

you can now perform an instant search by entering search keywords in the URL, immediately after the domain name. 
Add anything you want after http://filetrip.net, and it will take you to the search results page automatically. 

For example: 
- http://filetrip.net/AKAIO
- http://filetrip.net/Wood R4 
- http://filetrip.net/anything you want
...


additionally i've just added a new BBCODE tag:

```
[ft]wood R4[/ft]
```
test:
Find 'wood R4' on FileTrip.net

Searching a file on FileTrip is easier than ever!


----------



## iFish (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, Mate!

So you can basically fish the site but for that you wanna find?
Sounds awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 4, 2010)

So much more convenient! I'll be sure to use this >: )


----------



## Another World (Oct 4, 2010)

this will make it so much easier to link people to stuff they ask about.

-another world


----------



## Costello (Oct 4, 2010)

additionally i've just added a new BBCODE tag:


```
[ft]wood R4[/ft]
```

test:
Find 'wood R4' on FileTrip.net


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea Wood R4 1.11 accumulated 160,000 downloads, that's incredible.

Find 'Smugleaf' on FileTrip.net

That works nicely.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 4, 2010)

Great work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




test:
Find 'Costello's stash of porn' on FileTrip.net


----------



## Costello (Oct 4, 2010)

^ 9 results for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how did my files go public


----------



## iFish (Oct 4, 2010)

Costello, will you be bringing this feature to the shoutbox?

Just wondering


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah, thanks for that. Now I don't need to link to search.php anymore


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 4, 2010)

yay now it's faster to help n00bs with wii hacking or ds firmware updates.


----------



## Walthor (Oct 4, 2010)

thats a nifty feature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice one


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 4, 2010)

One word : Awesome !


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 4, 2010)

Brilliant - works with 'dstwo' & 'ds2skin'.
Makes it a lot easier to find them now

Even works with user names: http://filetrip.net/cannonfoddr


----------



## prowler (Oct 4, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Costello, will you be bringing this feature to the shoutbox?


Really no point enabling it in the shoutbox.
1. The external shoutbox needs to get fixed first before _anything_
and 2. The point?

Anyway, test 1 2 3.
Find 'Prowler485' on FileTrip.net
edit: disappoint.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 4, 2010)

There would be far more disappointment if there were results for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice additions that have been made.


----------

